# Search - Please Test John H



## Jae

John-H

Can you do a quick check of the search, as it rebuilt completely over the weekend, and should be fixed.

Regards

Jae


----------



## John-H

Hi Jae,

Only just seen your post  Sorry I rarely look here.

It's not quite fixed completely but much better than what it was. As a test I've been doing a search for "49C" with me "john-h" as the author. It now comes back with 10 references. There was a time it came back with none.

I also did a search on the phrase "horizontal lubricant" with me "john-h" as the author and with "search for all terms" checked. The search only comes back with a reference to the previous time I mentioned this search test. The original term "horizontal lubricant" occurs in this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54219 but the search doesn't find it.

Even the thread title "WINDOW CABLE REPLACEMENT - HOW TO" can not be found which is originally mentioned here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54219

Hope that helps - even though it's a bit late


----------



## Jae

by jove, I think the search is fixed. Upgrade to 2.0.21 seemed to have sorted it.

Jae


----------



## John-H

Well, I hate to tell you this Jae but it seems to be broken again (tonight). It's not finding much now - if I search for "49C" with me as the author it only comes back with two references and it won't find "horizontal lubricant" at all.

It also keeps coming back with "You cannot make another search so soon after your last; please try again in a short while."

:?


----------



## Nem

I have to say that the search is definatly still not working.

I've got a great test for it, using me as the author and east as the keyword. As I've had a meet every month for the last year all the the same thread title starting east mids, it should find all 12 threads, and some of the more recent evening meet one. As of now it's finding none at all.

However, if you search on me as the author and leave the keyword blank, so can search through the 30 odd pages of posts and find all 12 meet threads found.

I did try this test a few months back and it was at that point finding some of the meet threads but not all and that was either method, with the kwyword or not.

Nick


----------



## TTommy

search is definately not working........ usually finds a couple of results in 2006 and then goes way back to 2004 or something......

can it be fixed? or maybe use different forum code?


----------



## Jae

bugger. cannot change the scripts... huge job. Need to somehow reindex the search, but its not an option anymore on the Admin board.


----------



## John-H

What do you mean Jae I don't quite follow? Admin board?


----------



## Jae

Tis OK, Ive found a mod to rebuild the search, which also supports stop and resume, which is useful! Its running now, and will take 15 hours. All previous search info has been deleted.

This time, I hope, this will work!

J


----------



## John-H

Nice one Jae, I'll give it a good test for you later


----------



## John-H

If it's completed it's run now it's not worked very well. Searching for "49c" with me as author only finds 1 entry. It should come back with 30 or 40 or something like that :?


----------



## TTommy

yeah i agree its still aint working  was hoping to search for some older posts about something, but still cannot


----------



## Jae

its still running. Its at 42.36% (thats 344952 posts indexed, out of 814523). Its doing about 50 every 12 seconds, which works out at another 30 hours or so - and Im sure it will need to be resumed tomorrow sometime (which this mod supports, thankfully!).

So, by Friday, we should be there - unbelievable!

Jae


----------



## John-H

Keep going Jae - you can do it! Don't trip over the mains lead 'til then


----------



## Jae

at 56.19% now...


----------



## Hannibal

dunno if this is to do with the new search, but I keep getting errors like this when trying to post...

Oh, and I tried to post as a new topic here, but couldn't...



Code:


Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 822330, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('dunno', 'search', 'rebuild', 'keep', 'getting', 'errors', 'try', 'post')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

H


----------



## Neil

Hannibal said:


> dunno if this is to do with the new search, but I keep getting errors like this when trying to post...
> 
> Oh, and I tried to post as a new topic here, but couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back
> 
> INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 822330, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('dunno', 'search', 'rebuild', 'keep', 'getting', 'errors', 'try', 'post')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php
> 
> H


Likewise. I get that message all the time, then I can't edit posts, then my posts (and the threads they are on) randomly dissapear (and some then reappeared). Sent Jae a PM.


----------



## Neil

Hannibal said:


> dunno if this is to do with the new search, but I keep getting errors like this when trying to post...
> 
> Oh, and I tried to post as a new topic here, but couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1196 Warning: Some non-transactional changed tables couldn't be rolled back
> 
> INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 822330, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('dunno', 'search', 'rebuild', 'keep', 'getting', 'errors', 'try', 'post')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php
> 
> H


Likewise. I get that message all the time, then I can't edit posts, then my posts (and the threads they are on) randomly dissapear (and some then reappeared). Sent Jae a PM.


----------



## Hannibal

and sometimes you multi-post....and other times not at all.....

my stunning wit is going to waste here....sort it out!!!

H


----------



## John-H

I think the Forum is suffering from time outs with "Fatal error" messages about time limits exceeded. Doing a refresh of the page seems to fix it. If you instead go back a page and re-submit you end up with multiple posts!

My "49C" search test is now up to 3 hits - one of them being an old post - so, getting there :wink:


----------



## Jae

Server suffered a failure tonight, which required a hard reboot. This in turn corrupted some tables, once of which was the search table. Hopefully it can be repaired, if not, I will start the indexing AGAIN, for another 5 days!


----------



## Jae

Now, I didnt get an error....good good.

Jae


----------



## John-H

I said watch you don't trip over the mains lead


----------



## Hannibal

John-H said:


> I think the Forum is suffering from time outs with "Fatal error" messages about time limits exceeded. *Doing a refresh of the page seems to fix it.* If you instead go back a page and re-submit you end up with multiple posts!
> 
> My "49C" search test is now up to 3 hits - one of them being an old post - so, getting there :wink:


Not on my PC, although all seems well now!

H


----------



## John-H

Hannibal said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Forum is suffering from time outs with "Fatal error" messages about time limits exceeded. *Doing a refresh of the page seems to fix it.* If you instead go back a page and re-submit you end up with multiple posts!
> 
> My "49C" search test is now up to 3 hits - one of them being an old post - so, getting there :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Not on my PC, although all seems well now!
> 
> H
Click to expand...

Your error message was a different one H. Mine was just a time out when the server is busy I soppose. Mine too seems to have gone away


----------



## Johnnywb

Still having problems with search Jae, it must be the bain of your life! When i search i only get very recent posts?


----------



## John-H

Still 3 hits on the 49C test.


----------



## John-H

And still on 3 hits... doesn't seem to have improved Jae


----------



## TTommy

still aint working


----------



## John-H

My 49C test is suddenly up to 17 hits (was 3) well done Jae things seem to be improving  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Nem

Oooooh!

Now getting from my first meet up to meet 5, and other results which are relevant also. Also getting the last current 2 meet threads coming up also.

Now just need from about July to November this year to be indexed.

Nice one!

Nick


----------



## John-H

49c up to 18 now


----------



## TTommy

search is looking much better thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jae

Yea, its getting there. Unbelievable how long it takes - have to manually restart it once a day, as my ISP resets my internet connection every 24hrs!

Its now at 77.02% and indicating another 32.5 hours to go!

J


----------



## John-H

Up to 20 hits on the 49C test now  Starting to wonder how many times I've said it :roll: .


----------



## scoTTy

Could this be related to the issue I have?

If you try and show all my posts it only shows one pages' worth. :?


----------



## John-H

My 49C test is op tp 29 hits over two pages now! Excellent!

I guess that answers the question about the search going over the page. Check the bottom right of the results page as it only shows you other pages at the bottom :wink: .


----------



## Jae

Right, 100% DONE!!! At last!!!!

Jae


----------



## Nem

Jae said:


> Right, 100% DONE!!! At last!!!!
> 
> Jae


Stunning, now 4 pages of results when searching on "East" as the keyword and "Nem" as the author.

All 12 meet threads now showing up and all the others which are relevant.

I would say you've cracked it mate!

Nick


----------



## John-H

Well done Jae! My "49C" search test now comes up with 39 hits. Fabulous 

I can think of obscure things now and find them - the past is coming back to me :lol: . Looks like it's well and truly sorted.

This forum is a great resource and is now available again with a quick search. Excellent work Jae  !

Tell me, can the index now be updated with new posts easily as we go along or do you need to perform the mamouth task again :? ?

Hold on... I'll test that now... 129867


----------



## John-H

Yes it finds new posts immediately right enough... 129867 is a reasonably unique number and the search returns this thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

